# Kamikaze - Infinity Wax, Opti-Gloss, ADS Nano



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Well

I headed over to Matt's (stangalang) place last Sunday to take advantage of his sanding equipment for bit of a play and to try out the Kamikaze - Infinity Wax,

While working on a car with matt the week before we made a stop of at CYC after seeing this on the shelf it was a hard choice as not the cheapest of products for a small tub but we parted with our money so I hope it lives up to the durability claims.

Sanding 

image hosting no account

Spotless paint

image free hosting

The product has to be mixed in the jar for 1 minute jar could do with a wider neck for this task.


free photo upload

Other products lined up


picture sharing

Kamikaze - Infinity Wax 
Very oily and stays very oily for a long time spreads very well 90 mins cure time and you will see it start to firm of after about 70 mins but yes was perfect and easy wipe of at 90 mins point.

So while that was curing other jobs can be done dress tyres clean glass etc.



gifs upload


image posting

Video driven 100 miles and not washed wanted to leave it 24 hours before getting wet.

This was after 7 at night and very overcast sorry about the quality I will get a better one up at the first wash.

I would go to You Tube and watch on full screen you can see better.






I am discounting the Opti-Gloss as it was 2 ml left over in a 4 month old tube its not beading or sheeting like it should so I think the product had started to go of in some way ill try to get a fresh coat of it on soon as I can.

The hybrid wax has very nice beading will get a better video up soon as I can

ADS NANO again nice beading and makes a great topper for most other sealants.

Cheers


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Proper old school testing- this type of stuff I love. 

Andy


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Holy [email protected]#$ I thought people were joking when they said the tub was small.

be interesting to see how this lasts. and looks on a black car.

I wonder how long until Infinity is made into an 'Expensive wax' thread :lol:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

WOW I didn't realise that pot was sooooooo small.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> Proper old school testing- this type of stuff I love.
> 
> Andy


Hey Andy hope your well

We must meet up one day.

I got loads of tests going on at moment never stops really.

We will have some very very interesting ones coming up in couple of months for me it will be the most interesting thing I have done.

The pot is dam small I think looking how far it spreads 3-5 cars out of it depending on size of them.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

You fancy trying the anti scratch test 






Infinity wax looks very impressive


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting this Lee. It does look to have impressive beading but at somewhere in the region of £20 to £30 per use it needs to be impressive. It will be interesting to hear how it fares in two or three months time.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> The pot is dam small I think looking how far it spreads 3-5 cars out of it depending on size of them.


50ml and only 3-5 cars?? Not worth it then.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh, my... that bottle is like a toy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A nice wee test Lee - thanks for posting! :thumb:

I'm considering Kamikaze ISM Coat or Infinity Wax but they are expensive and it's early days yet for reviews and feedback on these products, let alone finding someone who has used or tested both. 

Please keep the Thread updated when you able. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> 50ml and only 3-5 cars?? Not worth it then.


That shouldn't worry you. You never buy anything..... :tumbleweed:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice test Lee! Let us know how long the Kamikaze Infinity Wax lasts for! 

I'm loving the Kamikaze ISM and Over Coat on my cars, and have the Miyabi waiting for when I get time to detail the new WRX.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> That shouldn't worry you. You never buy anything..... :tumbleweed:


My wife doesn't agree:lol:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Just got a white VW Tiguan and so torn between using this or the PA Invinsible/ Cosmic combo on it.....


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ill get a wash on it this week and put another video up. :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I have infinity wax on my black a4 and initially the beading was rpic but it didnt last long for me. Even when topped up with over coat the very tight beads fail much sooner than i would expect. I have tried contacting kai to ask how to pro long the epic beading but no response yet


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

wedgie said:


> I have infinity wax on my black a4 and initially the beading was rpic but it didnt last long for me. Even when topped up with over coat the very tight beads fail much sooner than i would expect. I have tried contacting kai to ask how to pro long the epic beading but no response yet


How quick we talking wedgie mine has not had a wash since I made this post hopefully have time Sunday to see what its like


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Less than a month. Protection is still there dont get me wrong,but the epic beading that drew me to kamikaze failed


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

The Infinity Wax referred to in this post is it the same as a sample pot I have purchased which is the Infinity Wax - Purple Shimmer??
How would this be applied please 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

camerashy said:


> The Infinity Wax referred to in this post is it the same as a sample pot I have purchased which is the Infinity Wax - Purple Shimmer??
> How would this be applied please
> Thanks
> Dave


No..the one there talking about costs about £90 more.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks mate for the clarification


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

Very quick Video very overcast once again so camera just not picking it up on white best viewed full screen on YouTube will make effort to get video when sun out next time.

So just over 4 weeks first wash nothing in it at all between the two yet


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for updating the thread Lee - looking good!:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for update. White color isn't best for filming though.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Thanks for update. White color isn't best for filming though.


I miss my black bmw so much easier to see everything on for filming with

Now not sure if you remember I had Polished angles ADS raven Crystal serum tac sparkle and max protect unc-r on the car as well, well that testing is over between the 9 Glass/ceramic products I had on last car and now ones on this car has taught me a lot and just how the effects of the types of paint on your car (soft to hard)can effect how long this products last/stay hydrophobic something which will go much more in to at later date and the dyne of paint etc will have some very nice tests coming up after waxstock with nice new machine


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Test continues?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Test continues?


Washed it down at Matts at weekend still not much in between Nano and infinity though the car has done some serious miles but now seeing how its performing after only 3 months my honest opinion I would not be paying £100 for it can not see it doing 12 months plus durability as stated in British weather with no tops ups etc.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does it still holds?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Infinity wax is awesome!


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought the Infinity wax some time ago to try in out for my winterprep. This weekend will wax the with the Infinity wax. I most say, that i olso hope it will last atleast one year or so.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Offset Detailing said:


> Infinity wax is awesome!


It's a great product only the smell lets it down a little bit !


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does test still continues?


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm olso curious. Trying the Infinity wax out on my own car, writing a review now for three months.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Holy [email protected]#$ I thought people were joking when they said the tub was small.
> 
> be interesting to see how this lasts. and looks on a black car.


Kamikaze Infinity wax on black. Love this product!


----------

